# Thanksgiving 2007



## Ghostdancer (Nov 20, 2007)

*[SIZE=+3]HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE*[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=+2]TO INCLUDE THOSE WHO LIVE WHERE THANKSGIVING IS NOT CELEBRATED*[/SIZE]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving every one.

Well even though today is not Thanksgiving they have the big Thanksgiving Dinner at the Dining Facility at the Army Airfield where I work, that way they can have Thanksgiving with there families on Thursday. Well anyhow me and my wife went and ate with all the soldiers in the DEFAC today. They had Prime Rib, Turkey, Ham, Crab Legs, and all the fixings that go with it. Felt good to eat with soldiers again now that I am not in the Army anymore, especially on this day of Thanks.

Tomorrow ofcourse I making a big Thanksgiving meal at my house. Doing the ham, deep fried Turkey, and all the fixings that go with it. Even my German friends who do not celebrate Thanksgiving are coming over to celebrate with us and I have invited several soldiers (they were my soldiers when I was in th Army) over to spend Thanksgiving with my family. It will be a great meal and a great time.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 21, 2007)

Because it's just the two of us, Edna Mae does not fix a big dinner. Actually,
she doesn't fix *any* dinner.... I always take her out to a seafood
restaurant, because neither one of us is fond a turkey or chicken.

However, I do wish all the members of the forum a Happy Thanksgiving,
even those in countries (like Poland) that do not celebrate Thanksgiving.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Nov 21, 2007)

well I will be serious in this thread for once ........  

I wish you the best and very blessed Thanks giving

E `


----------



## ccheese (Nov 21, 2007)

Erich said:


> well.... I will be serious in this thread for once ........
> 
> E



Thanks.....
Your generosity is only exceeded by your good looks ! 

Charles


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 21, 2007)

For the first time since I became an empty nester in February, my son
and daughter will be home with me. The Navy was benevolent and decided
I needed them more than Uncle Sam! That's a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## v2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all !


----------



## Erich (Nov 21, 2007)

it's a gorgeous 25F and breezy out clear skies, my woman will be home in an hour so we make the 300 plus mile drive north along back roads of Orygun. 

blessings upon you all and thank God for something this week - you're all alive aren't you ?

and for Charles I am testing out a new furlined speedo in flat black just to see if it will be windproof on those 20 degree mornings ......... oooooooooooh, furlined suspenders will be standard so they won't creep 

yee haw, have a good one guys

Erich ~


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 21, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving!*

*TO Family*


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 21, 2007)

Everyone have a safe and happy turkey day.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! Carve up some turkey and turn on the ballgame. A gorgeous 55F here in Dallas and all my buddies are home from their respective schools. Ah, good times.


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving and have a safe holiday!
Here it's going to be in the 60s!
Art in DC


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope all u bastardos get Trichinosis Poisioning and have to sleep a minimum of 3 hours after u consume mass quantities of Turkey-Lurkey...

I know I will.....

Happy Thanksgiving Guys...

Oh, and if u happen to see a Native American today or tomorrow, say "Thanks" for me too....


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 21, 2007)

May you enjoy thanksgiving this much:

GOBBLE GOBBLE!

 

.


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 22, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Because it's just the two of us, Edna Mae does not fix a big dinner. Actually,
> she doesn't fix *any* dinner.... I always take her out to a seafood
> restaurant, because neither one of us is fond a turkey or chicken.
> 
> ...



Hey Charles, Are you going down to Waterside? The wife and I really miss that place. (also China Garden at Pembroke Mall)


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 22, 2007)

To one and all, have a safe and happy Thanksgiving. To those of us who remember how it was to be "deployed or TDY or TAD or at sea" don't forget our comrades who are out there now, a toast to our Brothers-In-Arms.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 22, 2007)

Amen to that Senior... Shipboard Turkey Dinners suck balls...


----------



## Becca (Nov 22, 2007)

HAPPY Tday to ALL!!!! 

HOW TO COOK A TURKEY 
Go buy a turkey
Pour a glass of wine
Put turkey in oven
Pour another glass of wine
Set the oven at 375 degrees
Pour another glass of wine
Turn the oven on
Pop open another bottle of wine
Turk the bastey
Pour another glass of vino
Bake the wine for 4 hours
Take the oven out of the turkey
Floor the turkey off of the pick
Turk the Carvey
Open another wottle of bine
Tet the sable and poer yourself another glass of turkey
Bless the saying, pass and eat out.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> To one and all, have a safe and happy Thanksgiving. To those of us who remember how it was to be "deployed or TDY or TAD or at sea" don't forget our comrades who are out there now, a toast to our Brothers-In-Arms.




Amen Brother. I can still remember it like it was yesterday (that might be since the last time was only 2 years ago! ).

 To those out on the front lines.

Well everything but the Turkey (which is being deep fried later) is in the oven or ready to go and only has to be heated back up. Now just waiting for the right time and the guests.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 22, 2007)

My 21 pounder goes in the oven at 10:00 for the 4 hour and 45 minute journey to Turkalishous Heaven...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 22, 2007)

And here we are, halfway through...


----------



## mkloby (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all.

Les - the turkey's looking a little plain... shouldn't it be getting the Cajun workover down there in Mississippi?

I'm excited, we're going over my buddy's house next week. They're from Louisiana and his wife is making the Cajun turkey...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 22, 2007)

Bah, piss on that, Im a New Englander Kloby, u know that.... Forget that Cajun cookin, my girls from Texas, and with a bad colon, nothin spicy passes through these pipes...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2007)

A very happy Thanksgiving to you all my dear friends! My thoughts goes out to all that serve as well, away from family and friends, I hope that you all will be home soon.... Those are the people that I am the MOST grateful towards, in the past, present and the future.  Men and women that have the guts to go and do what most people don't have the balls to do themself... Stay safe and be vigilante!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 22, 2007)

OMFG, my stomach.............


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2007)

What's wrong little buddy...eaten too much?


----------



## Becca (Nov 22, 2007)

I was gonna post a pict of the stuffed-full, snoring, Cape waterbuffalo, but..you guys don't want to witness this.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't need more mental scars, wake up in the middle of the night screaming, see more shrinks than I already do....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 23, 2007)

have a great thanskgiving everybody


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 23, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2007)

We went to my wife's aunts house and gorged on turkey, stuffing, yams, the works. Food comas were the order of the day for a lot of us yesterday. I hope you all are recovering. I get to go back to work today. Yippee!  

We ate the turkey and my daughter gave the bird! That's my girl.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 23, 2007)

LMAO Eric, freakin priceless pic...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2007)

Sometimes I get to shooting away with the kids and don't realize until I go to edit them what I got. I guess she was tired of getting her pic taken. hehe


----------



## Heinz (Nov 23, 2007)

Getting a point across I think. Glad you guys had a good day.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 23, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Bah, piss on that, Im a New Englander Kloby, u know that.... Forget that Cajun cookin, my girls from Texas, and with a bad colon, nothin spicy passes through these pipes...



This is true - Nasty long islander 


Hey eric - awesome picture!


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Eric, she's a little cutie. You're going to have your hands full when she's a teenager. Every boy in her class will want to carry her books home.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 24, 2007)

Just as long as those little penisheads remember that Daddy has a shotgun at home...


----------



## mkloby (Nov 24, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Just as long as those little penisheads remember that Daddy has a shotgun at home...



The dads here that have/had daughters of dating age - do you guys really sit and worry, losing your minds?

I want a girl next, but I know once she's born the countdown will begin...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Just as long as those little penisheads remember that Daddy has a shotgun at home...



Just a shotgun...?? No MG42, .50 or even a Minigun....


----------



## evangilder (Nov 24, 2007)

Shotgun, Hawken rifle, Fairbairn and Sykes paratrooper knife and photos and medals will be on on prominent display when she gets to dating age. I want those little romeos to know what fear is. "Don't piss off dad". It's amazing how big the desert is, and how easy it is to get lost out there...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2007)

No point to run and hide down with the devil either, because he doesn't wanna piss daddy off either, he remember the last time he did that....he's still refurbishing hell.....


----------



## Becca (Nov 24, 2007)

Shes GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2007)

That she is. What a cuteypie.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks. I lay no claim to my daughter's good looks. That was from my wife.


----------



## Erich (Nov 24, 2007)

sadly this is one of the most depressing Thanxgivs I have ever had, my wifes folks have lost their short term memory flat out at the same time, this happened of sorts last Thanx time and now......................gosh all I could do is look them in the eye after the 6th time of being asked if I had seen one of the familie pictures and I knew who all the relatives were, I sure will give them the dignity they deserve but this is real hard to take and my wife is pretty blown out due to this for 4 days


----------



## evangilder (Nov 24, 2007)

ugh, that sucks, Erich. I have seen it happens to friends families and know how frustrating and saddening it can be.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about it Erich.... Sh!t like that is never fun...


----------



## Becca (Nov 25, 2007)

i'm sorry to hear that..we went through it with my Great Aunt and Grandpa. Not at the same time, tho..it IS tough. Huge hug to your wife.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn sorry to hear that Erich.

Eric that is one cute girl. You really have somethign to be proud of!


----------



## Erich (Nov 25, 2007)

dang that is one fine looking little one Eric with all those Curls my daughter braids out her 3 little sweeties so am not sure really what their hair naturally does except all three are blonds , but wait there is a tad bit of red in the youngest ones hair

hey I feel better and so does the Mrs. the curtains are up and they look sharp in dark green almost velour, that should save on the winter heating bill .......


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad u guys are feeling better Erich...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2007)

I second that Dan. Glad you guys are feeling better.


----------



## Erich (Nov 25, 2007)

keeping together and occupied with something positive is key ........


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2007)

The Old Sage is always positive. Always positive.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. Glad to hear you guys are better now too, E.


----------

